# do you remember this pic?



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I just happened upon this pic this morning.... was so fun to create and now.... can you "NAME THOSE CHIS" ? LOL

*Chico is in LOWER FAR RIGHT OF PIC*


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I remember this pic being made. I recognize a lot of the dogs. None of mine made it in the pic as I was too new.

ETA I take it back, I see Tico staring at Twiggy by the boys shoulder. lol


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't think mine are in there, but immediately recognizable is Brody.....who else would have a ball in his mouth lol!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes Jan, that was a great piece of art!!!! I see my 2 boys above Chico!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes i remember Lily is at the bottom left


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I can always spot Joie. He was dressed to the 9's for this photoshoot


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh yes, Jan! I LOVED it and printed it out. My little ones are cuddled together on the porch.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

jazzman said:


> I can always spot Joie. He was dressed to the 9's for this photoshoot


LOL. You gotta love the hat. It's so Joie.  I spot Mateo too!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww yes i remember it well.
My 3 are behind the wee boy on the left.
Check the size of wee Dillon there, he was a teeny wee chubby fluffball! lol 
Loved it, so cool! x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Terri said:


> Awww yes i remember it well.
> My 3 are behind the wee boy on the left.
> Check the size of wee Dillon there, he was a teeny wee chubby fluffball! lol
> Loved it, so cool! x


Terri, oh my gosh, I had almost forgotten Dillon as a wee chubby little fluffball! LOL. Soo cute!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL i know Paula, time flies eh!
I love that pic of Roo and Pip sunbathing in the deck, so sweet!
I recognise lots of cuties!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I just love this pic! It means alot to me.....The original file I worked with has the Forums Username/owner and then the name of the Chi of every one in the big picture........ if I remember right, there was about 50 doggies on this pic.... I was learning a new technique in Photoshop Elements when I created this pic....


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

svdreamer said:


> I remember this pic being made. I recognize a lot of the dogs. None of mine made it in the pic as I was too new.
> 
> ETA I take it back, I see Tico and Twiggy in it. lol


My girls never made it, I've only been here since..2004.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i loved this too, apart from all the other chis i see bianca too


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

that pic is brilliant..never knew who made it but always loved looking at it...very creative !


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

foggy said:


> LOL. You gotta love the hat. It's so Joie.  I spot Mateo too!


Lola is rolling on her back next to Mateo.
She was showing off her spay scar


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

jazzman said:


> Lola is rolling on her back next to Mateo.
> She was showing off her spay scar


I thought I remembered that was Lola, but it was a little hard to tell.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

AAwww yes i remember when you posted this! How darn cute!  Loads of little Chis are recognisable!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

jazzman said:


> Lola is rolling on her back next to Mateo.
> She was showing off her spay scar


Oh yes, there she is! I missed her initially! I really should have recognized the Lola roll though.


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh I love that what a wonderfull pic.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwww love it jan i see romeo and zac at the front and my wee honeypie sitting not far behind them in her onesie lots of beautiful babies i can see in this pic you are a talented lady love it!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, I remember this pic. Its a great piece of chi love.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Jan, you are such a talented gal. That lovely drawing was b4 my time. I wish to God I ould figure out how to keep the gorgeous siggy that you made me. How was your trip in Atlanta? Was Chico well enough to tag along?

Thinking of you,
 Tori


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

That is cool.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i wish my buster can be in a fun pic with all his friends from chih people forum


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Ah yes I love this picture Jan - thank you for all the time you spent on it  I have it saved on my computer - it's a lovely snapshot of some of the chis that were about at the time.
Bruno and Poppy are begging at the farmer's knees 

I love all the art work you do..


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

wow what a pic that must mean alot to some of the members on her. All the babies are so cute if you made that then well done cant wait to upgrrade my membership


----------



## LuvMyTito (Sep 8, 2011)

LoL That is awsome.. Everytime someone mentioned where their baby was I had to go back to the pic and look at them! Too cute!


----------

